# Screeched when pooped



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gang please forgive me for not looking up absesses. Our computer died and i am not that nimble on my phone. 

Dh reports that Jasper screamed today during his biz. He said a real screech. At first he thought it was because it was attatched. But his rectom is really red and protruding. Is this what AG abcess looks like? He seeems fine now. In fact pooped 2 more times. My reg vet cannot see him til tomorrow and the office is jam packed. But they could fit me in with a vet I do not know tonight. Should wait or not? Again... He seems ok now.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I hope it is nothing serious. One time Benji screeched was when he was a puppy and had chewed on a twig in the yard. While passing a little piece of it, it really bothered him and he had tiny bit of blood too. Perhaps, it is as simple as something hard and sharp that bothered Jasper too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, dear. I hope someone with more knowledge than I have answers you soon. It is so hard to know what to do. But, maybe this would be such a plain, obvious answer to the vet that even one that you don't know could be trusted to check him out. If it turned out serious you could have your regular vet follow him.

Another thought, could he have been constipated, and now it passed?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

edited: turns out this info was for cats. I don't know if it is different for dogs -- I am going to keep looking a few more minutes.

Missy,

It could be an anal or a rectum prolapse. If it's an anal prolapse, it will probably be just a very small amount of red protuding and yes you need to see a vet to confirm the cause as to whether it is parasitic, infectious, or dietary in nature.

If there is more tissue protuding (like a tube of tissue), then it could be a rectum prolapse and you need to see a vet right away since this is life threatening b/c if there is much tissue protuding, then that rectum tissue will die, causing the animal to die. If there is much tissue protuding, then call the vet you are familiar with and tell them what it is and see if they can't fit you in and what advice. I don't have any personal experience with this, and I didn't read the time frame involved before needing to get the tissue back in.

Here is a site with more info:
http://www.vetinfo.com/cencyclopedia/ceprolapse.html

edited again:
More reading I found that actual rectum prolapse (where tissue is protuding) is rare in dogs, but usually felt to be caused by parasites when it does happen. Dogs do not get hemorrhoids, so if any tissue is actually protruding out of the rectum (versus the rectum area being swollen), then it is important to see a vet quickly. Keep the area wet with a warm washcloth and do not let the dog lick it. Keeping the tissues moist will help to keep it alive.

Having said all that, it is probably either an anal prolapse (not as life threatening) or some type of abcess. Still important to see the vet as soon as you can.

I didn't say all that above to scare you, I think it is unlikely that it is the serious version; however, just in the rare case it was, I needed to mention it so if you really did see actual tissue sticking out you would know to get to the vet right away versus waiting till tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Chaza thank you for this. Thank god there is no tissue protruding. Everything is in tact just an outey as opposed to an in-ey to use the belly button ref.
But he does have the fishy smell and the vet reccommended joy compresses. So I thought I would combine hot compress with a but bath. He seemed to love the compress and the massage with the shampoo. But when i went to rinse and held his tail up he yelped again.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow - that sounds scary and pretty serious. If it were me, I would make a pretty big issue with the vet and see if there is ANY way they can fit him in. If that's just not possible, I would take him to the other vet who can see him. Just my opinion, but that would really scare me!

I really do hope it's nothing serious, please keep us posted.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy, I hope Jasper's okay. I wish I had knowledge about this, but I don't. Marble has yelped a few times, but it was nothing serious. I hope it's nothing serious.
Gina


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Whew, Missy, so glad to hear this. I am guessing since you haven't actually squeezed the glands, then they are still full. So, when you went to rinse him off, and pulled his tail up, this actually causes the sacs to move into another position. This moves them closer to the opening, and is what you want to do when expressing them. Since they are likely still full, and they got 'moved', then this caused extra discomfort and caused him to yelp again. I am going to guess that they are so full that it will be harder to empty. I guess you don't do this regularly, so it might be better to let the vet do it, since they are so full.

Now, if you continue to do the warm compresses, and they naturally express, would you let me know? I have to do my guys regularly, and when they get super full, it is hard to do, so I might need to start doing the compresses. Do you just wet a dedicated washcloth, and warm it in the microwave to do this?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ouch hope he is o.k. Is the area around the rectum also red and swollen? That is what Gitter had and he had to go to the vet to have it drained. Are the compresses working in draining the area? You don't want the abcess to rupture because that can cause long term problems.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Chaza, we actually take him to the vet to be expressed once a month to once every two months-- we let his scooting let us know. We have had him express when he is scared all over our house. (yuck)... so we like to to keep them on the empty side. Plus he hates it when they are full...he mopes and retreats and gets depressed His glands are higher than normal so the high fiber diet does not work for him. So we think it better to express often then to risk having them get impacted. But this is the first time he has ever screeched. Since he was in the sink I just used a paper towel with the hottest water from the sink. I will let you know.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, poor Jasper! It must have been quite painful and in a sensitive area too  Let us know what the vet finds. Hugs for you both! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch! Poor Jasper! Could he have eaten something that is painful to poop out? Maybe a little stick or something? I hope the compresses work to sooth his bum and please let us knkow what the vet says! When Rufus has his impacted AG he never even fussed about it, so I was just lucky to find it and it was to the side of his pooper and very red and warm to the touch. Has Jasper been licking the area lately? The vet said that is another sign to watch for.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

I was thinking the same thing. Could he possibly have eaten something that injured tissue on the way out? Poor baby, he must be miserable. Waiting to hear more.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- I think you feed NV and I just wrote them this morning. I have seen more and more large pieces of bone in the medallions....

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10415


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! I have a laptop hooked up. I can type again. Amanda, I thought about that when I read your thread. I have not noticed larger bones, but we stockpile when NV is on sale, so I don't have any bags from real recently-- bought the last batch about 6 weeks ago. I can't believe the size of that bone! 

Jasper really seems fine, he is eating, begging, playing. I will definitely take him tomorrow, but with him, it sort of like me with rashes... a new vet will just say add fiber...I want a vet who knows his history and his unusual AG situation. He is still whimpering when I rinse him with warm water. (I hope I am not kicking myself later and rushing to the emergency vet)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It sounds to me like he may just be constipated. I know you are watching him closely but if he has since had a BM without issue could just simply be his rectum was stretched more then the norm. Dogs that are fed raw typically have smaller poops then dogs who aren't but depending on the amount of bone in their diet they can become constipated. Push fluids and I would still take him to the vet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Kathy. you know to complicate things...Jasper is such a prima donna...or is that prima don? as I mentioned he freaks out if he has anything hanging from his bum... he has learned that protesting keeps us from touching his nails (you have never seen a dog protest like this..3 vet techs to do his nails.) he grumbles if he waits longer than the usual 20 minutes for his food to thaw... he rules the roost. So I do think something hurt him today...but not sure if I hurt him when I rinsed his butt or if he was just afraid I would hurt him. But he has been fine all day. they have both been mellow but it is raining, so they get that way. I will take him tomorrow anyway, but I suspect my vet will laugh all the way to the bank. As she said to me when I asked her if they should get the flu shot..."I'm not worried about you...if they almost cough you will be in here...it's the people who don't notice things about their dogs I recommend it to."


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, I have just learned more info than I ever thought possible reading this thread, and much of it I'd rather not think about. Sometimes Biscuit scoots, does that means he needs to be expressed? I thought his bum was just a little itchy, post -poop.

Heath often poops small sharp sticks~~yes. He loves eating them in the yard. It doesn't seem to phase him at all. I figure dogs are natural scavengers and can tolerate a lot.

It sounds to me that Jasper has passed whatever was bothering him. . .hopefully!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So this morning...absolutely fine! (he's usually a once a day pooper) Do I still bring him in and spend the $53 + dollars or just assume it was just a thing?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Is the area still red and inflamed? If so, I would take him in.

Or, can you try warm compress again (like yesterday)? Even if the area does not appear to be irritated? Because if everything LOOKS ok, and he if is fine with you doing what you did yesterday (as opposed to being a little upset about it), then it might be OK to wait and see.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> So this morning...absolutely fine! (he's usually a once a day pooper) Do I still bring him in and spend the $53 + dollars or just assume it was just a thing?


Isn't that always the way? When there IS a problem you can't get in to the vet and when you get an appoinment, no more problem! :frusty:

If his bum still looks irritated I would take him in. You could try the warm compresses and see if he whines about it. Usually the compresses would stimulate Rufus to want to poop, so if Jasper whines then I would guess there is still a problem.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No Whining! His butt is no longer inflamed an no longer smells fishy (AG stuff) I may regret it, but I canceled. I wonder if he expressed his own glands yesterday and it startled him? since he never does. I also wonder if the new amazing groomer might have done something last week to irritate his glands? 

On another note....I just had him sit in "his chair" and "wait" during the whole mail ordeal! small step, but a good one.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Jasper sat in a chair during mail delivery?! That's huge! The mail was being delivered through the door like usual or did you get an outside mailbox?

I'm glad he seems to be fine now with the back-side issue! I think I would also cancel, and wait and watch...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy said:


> No Whining! His butt is no longer inflamed an no longer smells fishy (AG stuff) I may regret it, but I canceled. I wonder if he expressed his own glands yesterday and it startled him? since he never does. I also wonder if the new amazing groomer might have done something last week to irritate his glands?
> 
> On another note....I just had him sit in "his chair" and "wait" during the whole mail ordeal! small step, but a good one.


I have been told that once you start expressing anal glands then you must continue. I have not had to ever do it nor have it done to my dogs. Hope this trend continues for me now that I have stated this!!! <grin>

Glad he is better Missy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he's doing better. I think you did the right thing by canceling. I'm sure it fixed itself


----------

